# Need Ideas - stocking a 5g tank at work



## FONE (May 21, 2013)

I have a 5 gallon running at work that previously had a fish I adopted, but that fish quickly outgrew the tank, and I've since moved it to more suitable location.

As such, my tank is running empty right now, except for a brown crypt and some strands of narrow leaf fern.

Need some stocking ideas. Planning on adding some colored gravel to the bottom, and adding more plants to start.

What should I do???

Thanks.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Betta would be an option, or maybe some shrimp


----------



## FONE (May 21, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> Betta would be an option, or maybe some shrimp


Yeah, I've read that bettas are a good way to go, but this would be my fallback choice. Preference is a small school of something else.

Also, if I get a betta, would it be fine to keep a male and female one together long-term?

Thanks!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

FONE said:


> Yeah, I've read that bettas are a good way to go, but this would be my fallback choice. Preference is a small school of something else.
> 
> Also, if I get a betta, would it be fine to keep a male and female one together long-term?
> 
> Thanks!


Most fish will only really school together in larger groups, depending on the species. I remember when I had 8 cardinal tetras in a 10 gallon they were miserable and always hiding, I then put 20 in a 37 gallon and they always schooled together. Even when I had godawful tiger barbs in a 20 gallon, when I had them in a school of less then 6 they were really aggressive with each other. As soon as I increased this to 12 they became more docile.

I would have to agree and say just go with some shrimp or some guppies. I don't think you can put a betta male and female together for 365, I believe this is only done if you're trying to get them to breed and even so they do not keep the fish together the entire time (unless with a divider), the male betta will end up pestering the female to death.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Endlers or Celestial Pearl Danios could be attractive in a small tank.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I had a similar discussion a while ago about small tank fish. A betta is clearly the best choice for such a tank. However, you can get away with a small number of guppies (like 3, or maybe some enders), or maybe celestial pearl danios. Microrasboras might also work, but again very few. In anything less than 10 gallons choices are very limited. 

It disturbs me a lot that I bought a 2.5 gallon tank and it had things like goldfish and leopard danios on the side of the box as reconciliations. Very very bad choices for such a tank!


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

two words. killifish. 
(also I know that is one word)


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> Betta would be an option, or maybe some shrimp


^This.

Or as the others said, some Endlers, but you're very limited with the size of the tank.


----------



## FONE (May 21, 2013)

ksimdjembe said:


> two words. killifish.
> (also I know that is one word)


Are killifish fine in this set-up? Online says the recommendation is 10g.

Also, this is going to be a work tank, so there's a high chance I'm not going to be around every weekend. Will the fish be okay going foodless for two (2) days?

Right now, I'm leaning toward the betta, unless I can find some CPDs. But it sounds like CPDs need a bigger school and tank.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I think it depends on what species of killifish. Lots of people keep the smaller clown killies or nothos in smaller tanks.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Shrimps, celestial pearl danios, micro raspboras, Thai micro crabs, lamp eye killies, the list really does go on and on. A school of 6 to 8 of any of these fish would be fine in a 5 gallon tank. I have 6 micro raspboras in a 3.5 and they have been very happy and active there for over a year.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

FONE said:


> Also, this is going to be a work tank, so there's a high chance I'm not going to be around every weekend. Will the fish be okay going foodless for two (2) days?


I would say this seals the deal for betta and/or shrimp. They can go a bit without food, or you can drop a weekend feeder tab with them. And bettas can get away with a bit less maintenance than other fishies if you are away for a week or two.


----------



## FONE (May 21, 2013)

colio said:


> I would say this seals the deal for betta and/or shrimp. They can go a bit without food, or you can drop a weekend feeder tab with them. And bettas can get away with a bit less maintenance than other fishies if you are away for a week or two.


Yeah, I'd love to be able to have a massive filter and run slightly overstocked, but it probably makes more sense to be pragmatic about it [and for the fish].

Any ideas on where I can find a cool betta?


----------

